# Where are the feeders?



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 1, 2011)

I ordered Nibs from Woodturnerscatalog, and no feeders, they weren't even on the site. Now I have nibs and no feeders and no clue what to due with them.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 1, 2011)

The nibs are sold to replace the nib that comes with the pen.  You use the same feed unit that was there.  This assumes that the feed will not break, and you are replacing a bent or "poorly functioning" nib.

HOW to replace it depends on the kit.   MOST just pull out, a few are threaded and need to be unscrewed.


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 1, 2011)

This sucks, I bought the nibs because in thier diagram they labeled the feeder + nib as just "nib. now I have a fountain pen with no feeder, where can I buy one that isn't over the web? Like staples?


----------



## mredburn (Jul 1, 2011)

YOu use them to replace the nibs that come with the kits if you want. If what I think your asking is where do I find the feeds.
http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Inks-and-Cartridges/
http://richardlgreenwald.com/pen-parts-fountain-pen-parts-c-2_8.html

There are a couple of places to start. WHich sizes did you buy?  and how many?


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 1, 2011)

Dan, like Ed said, you should have the feed in the pen already. That is if it is a kit pen. If you are saying that you made a kitless pen and that you now have no feed, then you have a problem. The only places i know that sell the full assembly nib and feeder are Heritance which would be sold through Indy Pan Dance or Meister Nibs.

Sorry for your problem. Hope you work it out.


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 1, 2011)

That's the thing, I bought a statesman Rollerball, because the customer wanted a roller ball with a fountain pen parts to switch it up. I bought a converter, nib, and cartridge seperate, but didn't get a feeder because I was ill-informed, now what? I needed it by today/tomorrow, and can't dish out more money for another metal nib that comes with a feeder. 

Ideas?  Jr gent/ Artisan Statesman were the pens


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 1, 2011)

If you want just a 'front section", you might look at this special:  http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/El_Grande_elite_FP_platinum.html

The whole fountain pen costs less than replacement nibs (in some cases).  Put the remainder of the components in a bin and, someday, you may need them.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 1, 2011)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> That's the thing, I bought a statesman Rollerball, because the customer wanted a roller ball with a fountain pen parts to switch it up. I bought a converter, nib, and cartridge seperate, but didn't get a feeder because I was ill-informed, now what? I needed it by today/tomorrow, and can't dish out more money for another metal nib that comes with a feeder.
> 
> Ideas?  Jr gent/Artisan Statesman were the pens



I assume you mean the Artisan JUNIOR Statesman--


Try calling CSUSA and order a Jr. Gent fountain, while returning what you have.  The Jr. Gent (Artisan) has always had the same threads as the Jr. Statesman.  (CAVEAT!!!!  They have changed some of their threading on newer kits---if you are VERY unlucky, this could be the case with the Jr. Gent and Jr. Statesman----the ones I have made in past years were interchangeable---I just checked one in our inventory (bought within the past three months) and the threads are the same.)


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 1, 2011)

No, you have it wrong 
I have a Jr Gent II
and a Statesman, not JR 

And the point of this was to not have to re-order another kit, they are too expensive, maybe I should just scrap the idea and stick to just rollerballs, my idea was to be able to inter-change the roller to fountain at will, but clearly it is way to expensive.


----------



## TomW (Jul 1, 2011)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> No, you have it wrong
> I have a Jr Gent II
> and a Statesman, not JR
> 
> And the point of this was to not have to re-order another kit, they are too expensive, maybe I should just scrap the idea and stick to just rollerballs, my idea was to be able to inter-change the roller to fountain at will, but clearly it is way to expensive.



Dan,  Respectfully, Jr Gent II and Statesman are DIFFERENT SIZE ENTIRELY.  Jr Gent II and Jr Statesmen II are EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE.

As for the dilemma of wanting to swap out, the best solution is to order multiple of each kit, and deliver what the customer wants.

Now, again Respectfully... we are a community and we are here to help.  Perhaps you should listen (if you want help).  

I have multiple Jr Gents/Statesmen/Jr Statesmen/Gent kits and can probably provide what you need, but at this hour it wont get to you till late next week.  I suggest "scrapping the idea" per your original thought.  In addition, I'll betcha some of us will buy your extra parts, if you want to work with us.

Tom


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 1, 2011)

Dan - to do something like that you will need to start with two kits for the most part.  Lets say you have 10 Jr Statesmen 22k and rhodium rollerball pens made up.  Customer sees one he likes but wants it in a fountain pen.  If you have a Jr Statesman in a 22k and rhodium in a fountain pen, all you need to do is swap the front end.  The customer now has a fountain pen and you have a Jr Statesman 22k and rhodium rollerball kit ready to be made into a pen.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 1, 2011)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> This sucks, I bought the nibs because in thier diagram they labeled the feeder + nib as just "nib. now I have a fountain pen with no feeder, where can I buy one that isn't over the web? Like staples?


 
In your first post you said.... _"I ordered Nibs from Woodturnerscatalog, and no feeders"_
__ 
On their website there is a place to purchase just fountain nibs BUT they show only the nibs without feeds.  *Where is this diagram you are talking about that shows the nib and feed together?  *Could you provide a link to the page, I would like to see it.

As others have tried to tell you, the only way to convert a statesman rollerball into a fountain pen is to have the fountain pen* FRONT SECTION* which holds the feed AND the nib.  Craft Supply has never sold the front section seperately nor the feeds.  As suggested, to do what you want to do, you will need to buy a fountain pen kit and take the front section/feed/nib assy out and the whole assembly replaces the rollerball nib section.

I don't see any culprits here, I don't see where you were ill-informed about anything but do see that you are confused because you tried to take a short cut that didn't work and that's because you don't understand how all the little pieces fit together.  If all this is too daunting for you right now, perhaps you should just follow you own feeling when you said..._ "maybe I should just scrap the idea and stick to just rollerballs"_


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jul 1, 2011)

I had someone in Taiwan who wanted a roller with the ability to switch to fountain. I had to use the fountain nib from a kit thus pretty much scrapping that kit. The cost of the kit was added to the total cost of the pen.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 1, 2011)

When we did shows, I offered that option, as well.  The cost of the option ($25) covered the kit and left me with spare parts when I needed them.


----------



## chrisk (Jul 2, 2011)

As other colleagues wrote above, the only manageable way to interchange RBs and FPs is to have both in stock. The conversion  is possible for most kits (especially the CSUSA Artisan ones) but not all of them (there is an issue with the Stretch conversion from a FP to a RB, with the spring insertion).
Personally I don't charge more for a FP conversion, only the kits cost. For example, if a RB JrGent II costs 50€ the FP version is sold at 55€.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 4, 2011)

CSUSA USED to sell a complete fountain pen section that was a full swap for the rollerball section on the jr series pens, but discontinued them years ago.  That being said they were black enamel over brass, with a gold trim ring in the front, not the fully plated sections that come with the actual fp kits.  If your original RB kit was gold or ti gold the black/gold section might work, and I have one I might would sell if you still need it.  For any other plating, or if the black won't work, the only option is to buy and make the fp kit, and buy a RB kit to scavenge the section and spring from.  Spare parts do eventually come in handy.  

For future reference the section is usually a 4 piece assembly, containing the nib, feed, a threaded plastic or ebonite "holder" and the metal (or whatever material) "grip"  Then either a disposable ink cartridge or a reuseable "ink converter" is added.  Some sections are only 3 pieces with the holder and grip combined in one piece of cast plastic, but these are usually much cheaper, less durable and don't work as well.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: swapping nibs*



Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> No, you have it wrong
> I have a Jr Gent II
> and a Statesman, not JR
> 
> And the point of this was to not have to re-order another kit, they are too expensive, maybe I should just scrap the idea and stick to just rollerballs, my idea was to be able to inter-change the roller to fountain at will, but clearly it is way to expensive.



Another potential problem you may encounter is difference in length between roller-ball and fountain pen converter. The roller-ball refill is longer and rests on a spring making it tough to transform a fountain pen to roller-ball. Shouldn't be a problem going from roller-ball to fountain pen though.

Regards,

Larry


----------



## jskeen (Jul 4, 2011)

Lawrence Witter said:


> Pen_Turner_Dan said:
> 
> 
> > No, you have it wrong
> ...



You are correct that the rollerball refill is longer than a converter.  However the RB refill fills the full length of the pen, from the spring in the end cap to the point that protrudes from the tip, where a fountain pen converter sits on the back of the section and only takes up part of the overall length of the pen.  That being said, the tubes, couplers and end cap components supplied with the pen kits are not in my experience differentiated between RB and FP kits, and the resulting internal clearance from the front coupler to the bottom of the end cap are identical.  The spring in the rb kit can be added to the FP kit, or removed from the RB kit quite easily.  I have also never had a problem with the spring interfering with the function of the converter if it is left in a RB pen and a FP section is added (however I could see that happening, especially if the tube is shortened a bit with a pen mill before assembly).


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 4, 2011)

I apologize if I upset anyone.


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 4, 2011)

Still looking for a site that has just feeders for sale, or what's the size for a Statesman, or a JR Gent II nib/feeder?


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 4, 2011)

I did not mean to cause any discomfort or false accusations, this was what I was talking about when I stated I was ill-informed. I'm still new to pen turning and when I saw this diagram I though buying a "ni" would suffice. Due to the picture blending the feeder and nib together. I now know that  was wrong. Again, still looking for a  site that sells the "ni+feeder" combinations that fit a 

Statesman
Jr Gent II

Both Rhodium.

Thanks for your time and sorry for the confusion,
Dan


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 4, 2011)

Dan, thats called a complete section, consist of nib,feed,feed housing and outer section. No one sells sections you need to buy a complete component set, sorry for the bad news.



Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> I did not mean to cause any discomfort or false accusations, this was what I was talking about when I stated I was ill-informed. I'm still new to pen turning and when I saw this diagram I though buying a "ni" would suffice. Due to the picture blending the feeder and nib together. I now know that was wrong. Again, still looking for a site that sells the "ni+feeder" combinations that fit a
> 
> Statesman
> Jr Gent II
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 4, 2011)

The full size statesman takes a much larger nib than the Jr. Gent, you won't find any one that can fit both--correctly---

I have seen someone post that it can be done, so I won't call it impossible---just unlikely to be reliable.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 4, 2011)

Ed, with enough duct tape!!!!never mind.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 4, 2011)

Roy, 

This is a job for "CA...........mmmmaaaaannnnnnnn!!!
"Give me enough CA and I can make a pen nib out of a '''''''''''''  (well you know the rest)"


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha, I'm not looking for one that fits both, I'm looking for one for each.

Anyway, I still believe someone is out there willing to sell them!

What are the sizes of the statesman and the Jr Gent?

And what about CA AND Duct tape?!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 5, 2011)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> Haha, I'm not looking for one that fits both, I'm looking for one for each.
> 
> Anyway,* I still believe someone is out there willing to sell them!*
> 
> ...


 
Good, when you research this out, please come back and let us all know your sources!


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 5, 2011)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> Again, still looking for a  site that sells the "nib+feeder" combinations that fit



A note on terminology, there are places that sell nib+feed combos, but _*that is not what you need*_. A nib and feed fit into a "section", even if you buy a nib and feed they will not fit in the rollerball front section you have.


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

azamiryou said:


> Pen_Turner_Dan said:
> 
> 
> > Again, still looking for a  site that sells the "nib+feeder" combinations that fit
> ...



Oh geeze ... >.>


----------

